
Dropbox kept files around for years due to 'delete' bug - open-source-ux
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/dropbox-kept-files-around-for-years-due-to-delete-bug/
======
funnyfacts365
Bug? I'm more inclined to call it a feature...

------
aficiomaquinas
Smells bad to me. It could also be that Dropbox always kept the files and
there's questionable government policies for doing so, and also that the bug
isn't "ancient", just a normal bug from some weeks ago that brought back some
files.

------
bricss
I already had deleted my account due to delete 'bug'.

------
cybernytrix
PSA: please delete your Dropbox accounts.

------
rasz_pl
delete 'bug'

